# '90 100 ? on dash



## boosted1800cc (Feb 8, 2004)

heres the problem, i have a '90 100 in my shop with a humming sound emitting from the dash/glove box. i believe it to be a fan related to the climate control. if you pound on the dash the sound changes to a sound like the motor (fan, im guessing) is going to die. any past experiances or a link on how to remove the dash would be greatly welcomed.


----------



## rabbit83 (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: '90 100 ? on dash (boosted1800cc)*

Could be the little aspirator motor for the climate control making noise. It samples the inside air......


----------

